# Kitty arts!



## saitenyo

I finally got around to doing a drawing of my kitties. I thought you guys might enjoy.


----------



## Vivid Dawn

Nifty! I like how you blended the brown at the bottom of then nose and up into the gray of the face on the darker cat. Paizly's nose has that exact same effect!


----------



## MinkaMuffin

Awwww, they're so cute!!


----------



## my5kitties

They remind me of Disney drawings. Very cute! Is Athena really crossed-eyed?


----------



## saitenyo

Thanks guys!



my4kitties said:


> They remind me of Disney drawings. Very cute! Is Athena really crossed-eyed?


Disney is definitely my biggest influence. 
And yup, she's a little cross-eyed.


----------



## Susan

Wow! You do terrific work. The drawing is lovely.


----------



## saitenyo

Thanks Susan!


----------



## swimkris

They are so cute! You should try making a short cartoon


----------



## saitenyo

swimkris said:


> They are so cute! You should try making a short cartoon


Hehe I'm not very good at animation (though I do it for work when I have to) but I've often considered doing little comics of the cats. They get into so much trouble and crazy antics that it would probably be some good subject material.


----------



## MinkaMuffin

Athena is beautiful...


----------



## saitenyo

I did some new kitty art recently. My friend wanted me to draw her bengal Tiberius with Apollo, as they are both crazy, hyper, noisy kitties.

This is a very accurate rendition of what a typical day with Apollo is like:









And this is a drawing done for someone else of their siamese-dragon character. She was a really pretty character to draw so I had fun with this one:


----------



## Lineth

*Aww so cute..*

I wish I could draw like that..but I barely can draw a flower lol. I love the painting it is so awesome!!


----------



## saitenyo

Lineth said:


> I wish I could draw like that..but I barely can draw a flower lol. I love the painting it is so awesome!!


Thanks! I've been drawing my whole life and got an art degree in school, so I suppose I have had a lot of practice.


----------



## Morquinn

I love the drawings! You dont happen to be left-handed are you?


----------



## saitenyo

Morquinn said:


> I love the drawings! You dont happen to be left-handed are you?


Nope, right-handed. But I have a good friend whose art is _amazing_ (I am so envious of her skills) and she is left-handed.


----------



## Morquinn

> Nope, right-handed. But I have a good friend whose art is _amazing_ (I am so envious of her skills) and she is left-handed.


Ahh ok, just wonderin cuz I heard the lefties (which I am) are supposedly good artists, just wondering if it held up to its myth, in your case no because you have great drawings


----------



## MowMow

That is lovely! You are so talented!!


Note: Yeah, left handed here and can't draw stick figures..... it's a myth(for some of us at least).


----------



## saitenyo

Aw thanks MowMow.


----------



## BotanyBlack

soooo.. the next question is. Do you take commissions?

Anyway your work is lovely and I would enjoy a comic


----------



## saitenyo

BotanyBlack said:


> soooo.. the next question is. Do you take commissions?
> 
> Anyway your work is lovely and I would enjoy a comic


I can't sell services on Cat Forum as per the forum rules, but I am happy to continue sharing the art I do with you guys for fun. 

Here is a Nyan Cat I did yesterday!


----------



## BT1

saitenyo said:


> I can't sell services on Cat Forum as per the forum rules, but I am happy to continue sharing the art I do with you guys for fun.
> 
> Here is a Nyan Cat I did yesterday!


 
Are you on deviantart? I saw this on deviantart yesterday.


----------



## saitenyo

Braxen said:


> Are you on deviantart? I saw this on deviantart yesterday.


I am! Again, I don't think I can post the link to my gallery on here as per the forum rules on advertising, but neat to hear that some other cat forum members are on there too.  Feel free to note me on there to say hi or something.


----------



## BT1

Well, I just watched you  I don't ever post anything. I quit drawing a while ago to focus more on my writing (it's my major and my minor), so I don't do much now but doodle. I look forward to seeing your other drawings though!


----------



## saitenyo

Braxen said:


> Well, I just watched you  I don't ever post anything. I quit drawing a while ago to focus more on my writing (it's my major and my minor), so I don't do much now but doodle. I look forward to seeing your other drawings though!


Oh cool, thanks! I may have just commented on your profile thanking you for the watch. Wasn't sure if that was you.


----------



## my5kitties

MowMow said:


> That is lovely! You are so talented!!
> 
> 
> Note: Yeah, left handed here and can't draw stick figures..... it's a myth(for some of us at least).


I agree on both comments.


----------



## KittieLover

Oh you draw beautiful art of kitties, especially yours!
Do you draw it with your hands or on computer?
You should hang it up in your house!


----------



## saitenyo

Thanks guys!


KittieLover said:


> Oh you draw beautiful art of kitties, especially yours!
> Do you draw it with your hands or on computer?
> You should hang it up in your house!


I sometimes still sketch stuff by hand on paper or in my sketchbook and then scan it in to ink and color on the computer, but the more I get used to sketching directly on the computer, the more I like it just because it eliminates the scanning step.


----------



## KittieLover

Oh that looks really smart! Is it just used for art and drawings or is it also used for the Internet or music, etc?


----------



## saitenyo

KittieLover said:


> Oh that looks really smart! Is it just used for art and drawings or is it also used for the Internet or music, etc?


It's main purpose is for drawing, but you can just use it like a normal computer mouse too. It basically works like a mouse, except shaped like a pen of course, and it has pressure sensitivity, which means in programs like Photoshop, your lines will be thicker or thinner, or darker or lighter depending on how hard you press. So basically it's designed to simulate drawing on paper.

I usually use it as my mouse while I'm working because it's easier than switching back and forth between the pen and the mouse.


----------



## KittieLover

It's really high-tech! lol!
How do you print it out? Sorry for asking alot of 
questions.


----------



## AmberH

Your art is gorgeous!


----------



## saitenyo

KittieLover said:


> It's really high-tech! lol!
> How do you print it out? Sorry for asking alot of
> questions.


Sorry for the delayed reply on this! I must have missed it.

Anyway, when I need to print these, I usually print them on semi-gloss photo paper. I have a nice Canon photo printer that does a great job. I actually don't print stuff very often though. Occasionally I may need to for a portfolio or if I'm making a card or selling prints or something, but most of the time, the art I do is made specifically for the web (for web gallery viewing, or game art) or printed by the client for whatever they need once they receive it.

Printing is admittedly sometimes a pain because it's hard to get your colors looking exactly like they do on the screen since they're two completely different ways of displaying color (additive vs. subtractive, or light vs. pigment). I usually have to adjust things a bit and do a couple test prints until I can get a nice print.



AmberH said:


> Your art is gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Time Bandit

How have I missed this thread?! XD You do beautiful work!!!

This one is my favorite, because it reminds me of my Samantha. Talk, talk, talk, non-stop All. Day. Long. 



saitenyo said:


> I did some new kitty art recently. My friend wanted me to draw her bengal Tiberius with Apollo, as they are both crazy, hyper, noisy kitties.
> 
> This is a very accurate rendition of what a typical day with Apollo is like:


----------



## Rebbie

Wow, these are AMAZING.

I love how you draw Athena (Apollo too, but I am biased as Athena is my favorite Greek goddess). Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## saitenyo

Thanks guys!


----------



## its.alice

saitenyo said:


> I can't sell services on Cat Forum as per the forum rules, but I am happy to continue sharing the art I do with you guys for fun.
> 
> Here is a Nyan Cat I did yesterday!


 

Make that cat an Aby and you have Alice in her future Halloween costume. :3


----------



## konstargirl

saitenyo said:


> I can't sell services on Cat Forum as per the forum rules, but I am happy to continue sharing the art I do with you guys for fun.
> 
> Here is a Nyan Cat I did yesterday!


That is too cute!!!  Why don't you do more?


----------



## saitenyo

konstargirl said:


> That is too cute!!!  Why don't you do more?


Work, mainly. I actually have another cat piece in-progress but I've been doing a 9-6 contract job for the past 3 weeks so my free time has been limited again.


----------



## konstargirl

That sucks.. So you have no vacation weeks?


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Awesome job!


----------



## littlesushi

pretty! you are talented


----------



## saitenyo

konstargirl said:


> That sucks.. So you have no vacation weeks?


Nope, not with a contract job, as I was only hired to work for 6 weeks, I can't really just randomly take a vacation one of those weeks. I simply wouldn't get paid.

And at my previous full-time job we just had too much work to do so I was unable to take any vacation time.

But two more weeks at this job and then I should have more time for personal art again! Especially since I'm going to take a few weeks to work on some portfolio pieces. I'm trying to get out of video game art and get into children's illustration, so I can do more stuff like this as actual work.


----------

